

HTML6: The Spec That Brings Us Freedom - dave1010uk
http://html6spec.com/

======
esamek
I can understand some of the benefit from bringing namespaces to HTML5-like
element tags...but I find this to be a step backward rather than forward.

For instance, rather than doing <form:input> it would be great for html to be
a bit smarter about nesting and the parent child relationship between the DOM
tree.

So instead of <form:input>, I would proposed <form><input:text></form>. Why
continue to bloat the code by adding <form:input type="text"> etc...?

~~~
unconed
The namespacing is indeed ugly. HTML's current tag soup might be legacy
filled, but we haven't replaced it because it's convenient to have short
memorable tags for these things. XML namespaces failed in this, never letting
you mix two namespaces on an equal footing.

If HTML is to go beyond just HTML, then we're going to see much more variety
in web content and markup. In that case, doesn't it make more sense to stop
worrying about a universal, global tag standard, and instead see it as a 'from
module import x' type of problem instead? Let the document author figure out
how to map tags in, and make it as easy to import a vanilla HTML baseline as
HTML-with-a-dozen-bells-and-whistles.

------
blablabla123
I thought this is called XML+XSLT... (Or what about XML+XSLT+XHTML+CSS)

